# Visio stencils for HO track layout?



## ILikeToys (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any Visio Stencils for HO track.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

Try the Visio_Stencil.zip file here:

http://www.scaleracers.com/SlotPages/Pages.asp?TID=620&PN=1


----------



## ILikeToys (Oct 3, 2005)

That's Great Thanks!!


----------



## jcdavisi (Jan 11, 2010)

*Visio Stencils for HO track layout*

Does anyone have any Visio Stencils for HO track.


----------



## Patrick32218 (Nov 14, 2019)

WOW 2005... this link is long since dead. Anyone have a a set of Visio stencils for HO tracks here in almost 2020???


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Surprised to see Visio is still supported by Microsoft. Can you still download an existing track plan and then save the individual shapes from it?

:lurk5:


----------



## Patrick32218 (Nov 14, 2019)

That's a great idea... If anyone has a few old layout files they would be willing to share ?


----------

